# What are these and where do they go?



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Im in the process of putting my 66 GTO back together..after 2 years of being apart (thought I took enough pictures), I cant seem to figure out what these are and where they go..I labeled them as part of the window trim and that was it..


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Upper/Top Interior Door Panel retaining trim.
You should also have 2 more for the 1/4 window panels.


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

so they attach to the top of the door panel?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No to the door the panel is then slip up into this.


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

cool. thanks, I guess I better start looking for the ones that goes to the back


----------

